# Tobin and Card's Tacoma Triton



## tacomabandit (Jul 23, 2010)

Introducing Tobin and Card's Tacoma Triton. Pedigree is 3/4 Card's Tacoma breeding 1/4 White Rock(granddam is a double grandsire by Skram's White Rock Chasqui). Another addition to the Tacoma gene pool. Here's the pedigree: Litter from Card's Tacoma Billy Jack and Card's Tacoma Miss Kitty of WR






























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome back tacomabandit! Thanks for the pictures of that handsome looking boy. What a great face.

Joe


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Good looking pup.


----------



## tacomabandit (Jul 23, 2010)

Here he is all grown up. A hell of a dog. Great conformation. With attitude to match. No hog, coyote, or fox left behind.
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey tacomabandit! Triton looks fantastic. He really did fill out nicely. Good to hear he's doing good and I hope you and yours are too. Thanks for the updated pictures of the handsome boy.

Joe


----------

